# Why do people join and never post ?



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Lots of people sign up but never post.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Might have something to do with alcohol and the seemed like a good idea at the time principle.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Lots of people sign up but never post.


because they expect it to be awesome and are underwhelmed immediately, kinda like jumping into a bear pit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

They read about the classified rules and get post traumatic sweats.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Might have something to do with alcohol and the seemed like a good idea at the time principal.


*Principle vs. Principal: Usage Guide*
Adjective

Although nearly every handbook and many dictionaries warn against confusing _principle_ and _principal_, many people still do. _Principle_ is only a noun; _principal_ is both adjective and noun. If you are unsure which noun you want, read the definitions in this dictionary.

*Principle vs. Principal*
Yes, these two words are confusing; we see evidence of the misuse of both in newspapers and books which have been overseen by professional editors, so don’t feel bad if you have trouble with them. _Principle_ only functions as a noun (such as “a comprehensive and fundamental law, doctrine, or assumption”); if you want it to be an adjective you must use the word _principled_. _Principal_, on the other hand, may function as a noun (such as the head of a school) or as an adjective (meaning “most important”).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> *Principle vs. Principal: Usage Guide*
> Adjective ...


Wow, I didn't know that ...lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

People are just nosey. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Plenty of people sign up for things they only have a very passing interest in, simply because it's free, and they lose interest after a quick peek. No skin in the game, no commitment. I.E., they don't post because they don't come here anymore, and haven't for a long time.
2) The internet is open to the entire world (minus North Korea and a few other places), which means there are many who have juuuuust enough second language skills to be able to navigate around a site, but not enough English to post.
3) Some folks are shy, and simply lurk.
4) Some folks join sites for what they can get out of it, rather than what they might contribute.
5) There's a LOT of forums to be part of, and only so much time in the day.
6) People switch computers, or browsers, or something else that leads them to lose both the link to a given site, the password and user name they used, and the recollection they joined there.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have noticed there is a core group who post. Whether it's new threads, or replying within one. There are some I only recognize when they post another item for sale. I've been on a number of forums and this seems to be the norm. There will be about 25% of the membership who post regularly. I've only been here a short while, but in that short time I've seen very few other new guys post often enough to kind of get to know them, or what to expect from them when they do post. It's free to join, so why not, right?!?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Most of what @mhammer said applies here but the simple answer is: Beacause they can. _Anyone_ can sign up for forum membership and there's absolutely no obligation to do _anything_ thereafter. Some folks prefer to be active while others are content to simply watch. No biggie, in most cases you get what you give, so I figure they're getting back exactly what they've invested...which is nothing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I joined in 2010 and immediately forgot about it. Then some time later I joined again and began posting a few threads under what might have been my real name at the time. Then something happened or someone noticed that there were two accounts with the same ID info and I was booted back the one that I initially registered as and I have since then self identified as the myself that I was then and, by extension, that I am now. Of course, a corollary to this is that I am now a creation of the machine and can not be held accountable for anything that I do or say.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Most forums only have a small percentage of active users. The overall amount of members on larger forums completely dwarfs the membership here though. So the same % of active users equates to waaaay more activity.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I pretty much only post when I can be a smart ass.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Can only type (speak) for myself - but I'd hazard a guess some folks find playing a guitar more enjoyable than talking about it online if given the choice on their own free time? I assume all the folks with massive posting numbers here sit at a desk all day and have time to comment on all things. That's cool - that's how I first found this place way back when. That's not my life now.

When I did post it was 90% in the concert section. Nothing personal - but I know what I like. I don't use message boards to do my gear research anymore than I would let one news source tell me my world politics or trust the first magazine article I saw to base my next car purchase. I might see something here to check out - but I'd rarely feel the need to comment on the non-music stuff. Might have sold one thing in a decade on here - gave more stuff away for free than sold anyway.

So thanks everybody for the quality entertainment of late - but now I'm too afraid to post on my That's All She Wrote thread (let the record show I started it in Feb with that title - way before the meltdowns) because that's the sort of thread title that gets deleted these days...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems like a lot of posts just disappear.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Posting is hard work. Especially if you’re inclined to think before you post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Seems like a lot of posts just disappear.


I'll quote this...just in case it happens to you.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> I'll quote this...just in case it happens to you.


And I you. There's some weird stuff going on, I'm gonna go buy something and hide in the Political forum where it's safe


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> I'll quote this...just in case it happens to you.


Bullet holes and gitars in their cases.
Always one more notch and 4 more aces.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> ... hide in the Political forum where it's safe


Be interesting to see if that forum stays around much longer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Wow, I didn't know that ...lol


I thought it would be fun to moderate your language.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I thought it would be fun to moderate your language.


But I have no principles so moderation may not achieve much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2019)

Wardo said:


> But I have no principles so moderation may not achieve much.


There is a new wave of moderating this forum. IT sucks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I’ve noticed - gonna go all AGF.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I’ve noticed - gonna go all AGF.


What's AGF?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> What's AGF?


Kind of a Darwin condition that occurs when evolution stagnates.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Well, the only people who can actually answer this question are those who will never post...so it's kind of like the Schrodinger's Cat of Heisenberg's Principle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Bullet holes and gitars in their cases.
> Always one more notch and 4 more aces.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So how many both browse and post in this forum via their phone? I ask because so many posts are well within Twitter character limits. I only browse or post via a desktop or a larger tablet with a keyboard. Makes being articulate a lot easier.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Player99 said:


> *Principle vs. Principal: Usage Guide*
> Adjective
> 
> Although nearly every handbook and many dictionaries warn against confusing _principle_ and _principal_, many people still do. _Principle_ is only a noun; _principal_ is both adjective and noun. If you are unsure which noun you want, read the definitions in this dictionary.
> ...


In fact "principal" when referring to the head of a school is short for "principal teacher" i.e., most important teacher.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> So how many both browse and post in this forum via their phone? I ask because so many posts are well within Twitter character limits. I only browse or post via a desktop or a larger tablet with a keyboard. Makes being articulate a lot easier.


Since I began using a phone the quality and length of my posts has really declined. I am pretty useless on a phone keypad.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Be interesting to see if that forum stays around much longer.


I wouldn't worry about that - it's cyclical.

When the Cons eventually get back in power, it will go back to the way it was 5 or 6 years ago ----- all the people that whine about how bad it is there now will be back, posting attacks to the govt like they were before. 

We all know (or should): it's much more fun to be the opposition than be the power/target. They'll be back. They just aren't too keen on trying to defend the current shitshow, I guess.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So how many both browse and post in this forum via their phone? I ask because so many posts are well within Twitter character limits. I only browse or post via a desktop or a larger tablet with a keyboard. Makes being articulate a lot easier.


Dude. If that’s all it takes them I need a big ass desk top! LMAO


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So how many both browse and post in this forum via their phone? I ask because so many posts are well within Twitter character limits. I only browse or post via a desktop or a larger tablet with a keyboard. Makes being articulate a lot easier.


Phone almost all the time so lottsa typos get by or the spell check turns something upside down.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So how many both browse and post in this forum via their phone? I ask because so many posts are well within Twitter character limits. I only browse or post via a desktop or a larger tablet with a keyboard. Makes being articulate a lot easier.


Twitter character limits? What's that, something for twits.? When I google twitter characters this came up.








99.999% of the time I use my laptop. The other .001% of the time I use my ipad mini 2 with the cracked screen.....what takes less than a minute to post with the laptop takes at least 10 minutes to post with the mini.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> So how many both browse and post in this forum via their phone? I ask because so many posts are well within Twitter character limits. I only browse or post via a desktop or a larger tablet with a keyboard. Makes being articulate a lot easier.


Mostly phone here. It definitely leads to some typos.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I do both phone and laptop. Usually for quick responses or private messages I use my phone. Otherwise it's the laptop for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> In fact "principal" when referring to the head of a school is short for "principal teacher" i.e., most important teacher.


The origins of words we take for granted is always intriguing. Sometimes, as in this instance, it is a truncated version of a longer expression. Sometimes it is a phonetic corruption of a word from another language, or from a much older form of a word. For instance, I was fascinated to learn that the word "juggernaut", which means a kind of unstoppable force, was actually a British corruption of the Hindi word "Jagannath". You can read more here: Jagannath - Wikipedia


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

I would think alot of people are like me. Green as grass to guitar playing, but, really enjoy the information and banter. Being new to the guitar, unfortunately, we don't have a lot to offer in most of the conversations. Of course, I could just bullshit like the rest of the "experts" out there, but I am to old for that, nor do I have the time or energy.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

It may be as simple as signing up and forgetting your password, or blogging on another site, dealing with trolls and deciding never to post again. Rude and ignorant people discourage a lot of decent posters.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Does it seem all of a sudden that some old members are showing up again? Ones that have been silent for a while. Just a thought.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll get back to you when David Henman shows up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I'll get back to you when David Henman shows up.


You guys just can’t let go of that guy. Been here 10 years and I haven’t seen anything from him but his name keeps coming up like he was some summer crush


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Does it seem all of a sudden that some old members are showing up again? Ones that have been silent for a while. Just a thought.


Like who?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I hardly use my laptop anymore. My I phone is so much more convenient.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> In fact "principal" when referring to the head of a school is short for "principal teacher" i.e., most important teacher.


So that’d be the one that passed the basic math test for teachers .. lol


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wardo said:


> So that’d be the one that passed the basic math test for teachers .. lol


Probably not, lol.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Like who?


Weren't you away for about a week?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hmm, maybe they forgot?

who knows
I mean you can lurk without joining


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been doing a bit of googling on certain guitars and I get these posts from GC from way back. A lot of the posters on these threads are gone. Some lasted a couple of years or so. What I found out though, most of the people who stay are the ones that are doing deals in here based on their trading profile. Most posters who have left, have not done any buying or selling at all.

So can we say it is the GAS that keeps most of us here?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been gone for months now - and no one even noticed. 

It's like when I recently found out I get a seniors discount for McDonalds coffee. Drive up to the window and ask for it and get it. Have been for a few months now. Not once have the sonofabitches asked to see ID. I mean, I might be cheating them, lying about my age. I don't look as old as I say I am. Or do I?????


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Krelf said:


> It may be as simple as signing up and forgetting your password, or blogging on another site, dealing with trolls and deciding never to post again. Rude and ignorant people discourage a lot of decent posters.


I signed up on several forums just to search for info or ask a single question. The Tele, Acoustic, and Marshall forums come to mind. Bunch of knowledgeable strangers. "Here" I am among friends.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm just staying until one of you have a fight with your wife and she signs in and sells your Angus Young SG for $100. Then I am outa here ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I've been gone for months now - and no one even noticed.
> 
> It's like when I recently found out I get a seniors discount for McDonalds coffee. Drive up to the window and ask for it and get it. Have been for a few months now. Not once have the sonofabitches asked to see ID. I mean, I might be cheating them, lying about my age. I don't look as old as I say I am. Or do I?????


Funny, I usually have to ask for the discounts.....anywhere. And at times show ID. I don't look as old as I am.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Private Hudson said:


> I'm just staying until one of you have a fight with your wife and she signs in and sells your Angus Young SG for $100. Then I am outa here ...


It's worth that much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I signed up on several forums just to search for info or ask a single question. The Tele, Acoustic, and Marshall forums come to mind. Bunch of knowledgeable strangers. "Here" I am among friends.


A lot of times you google something and google comes up with forums that you have to be a member of to get the answer you want because google only gives a very small part of the answer. Once you get your answer you check out and never go back because you forget where the site is. And, some people are just shy.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> It's worth that much.


ahaha you take that back.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Funny, I usually have to ask for the discounts.....anywhere. And at times show ID. I don't look as old as I am.


don’t take this the wrong way, you’ve posted pictures of yourself here more than once , ..you look older than you say you are.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If you're going to post, make sure you do it to the max.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Private Hudson said:


> ahaha you take that back.


Obviously you're either not married or really have not pissed of any female that much. Two of my exs did sell my stuff.....some of it they gave away and some they sold for next to nothing yard sale prices.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Obviously you're either not married or really have not pissed of any female that much. Two of my exs did sell my stuff.....some of it they gave away and some they sold for next to nothing yard sale prices.


Not that obvious. I was divorced and my wife actually did have a garage sale and actually did let my hobby stuff go at garage sale prices. Pretty common. Just another story now. 'Course i usually amp the story up for humor, these days.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

I don't post often because I really have nowt to say. I just absorb info and put in a comment here and there if it's pertinent. But I have managed to find new homes for 4 guitars and 3 amps with kids who couldn't afford one.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have joined several forums to get information and, usually, with the intention of participating. Also, a lot of forums won’t let you see images and certain other content without signing up, so I do that. There’s no way I could be active in every forum where I have an account, but in some I post occasionally, while in others not at all. There are also some forums I have sort of abandoned after losing interest or not liking the tone of the discourse.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Private Hudson said:


> . .. 'Course i usually amp the story up for humor, these days.


Yeah, I never let the facts get in the way of a good bullshit line...lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Private Hudson said:


> I'm just staying until one of you have a fight with your wife and she signs in and sells your Angus Young SG for $100. Then I am outa here ...


They're nice SGs


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> I would think alot of people are like me. Green as grass to guitar playing, but, really enjoy the information and banter. Being new to the guitar, unfortunately, we don't have a lot to offer in most of the conversations. Of course, I could just bullshit like the rest of the "experts" out there, but I am to old for that, nor do I have the time or energy.


Ditto.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I joined back in 2010 but rarely lurked or posted until about three years ago. I don't remember how I found this forum or why I joined but here I am. A few things lead to me becoming more active not the least of which I started playing more guitar again after about a 6 or 7 year break. It also coincided with actually meeting a few members in person and realizing y'all aren't that scary in real life.  It was also a time when I ditched the home computer and transitioned to just a tablet and smart phone. I find I'm likely to check in more if I don't have to actually get up and go sit at a computer. I can lurk on here from anywhere and "voice to text" negates any need to type.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> I can lurk on here from anywhere and "voice to text" negates any need to type.


Voice to text or text to voice always reminds me of this.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I joined years ago, and did less than 60 posts. I am in America but I'm starting to like this forum better than the American ones. 
At one point in my life, in the 1980's, I was considering becoming a Canadian Citizen. After I played music in Quebec, Ontario, Saskatchewan, Alberta, Manitoba and British Columbia .... I fell in love with Canada, it's culture, it's people, the land, the varieties of people, culture .... In my opinion, Canada is far better than the U.S. on too many fronts !!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I joined years ago, and did less than 60 posts. I am in America but I'm starting to like this forum better than the American ones.
> At one point in my life, in the 1980's, I was considering becoming a Canadian Citizen. After I played music in Quebec, Ontario, Saskatchewan, Alberta, Manitoba and British Columbia .... I fell in love with Canada, it's culture, it's people, the land, the varieties of people, culture .... In my opinion, Canada is far better than the U.S. on too many fronts !!!!


what if I told you the grass is always green north of the border...


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I joined for wanting specific information on certain guitars and became a gold member because I wanted to post pictures easily, I'm lazy...and everyone actually seemed nice, so for 10 bucks or whatever it was I figured what the heck. That said, I have not disappeared yet.


----------

